# Ortiz vs. Shamrock



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 30, 2002)

They had these two on Fox's Best Damn Sports Show. Not in the same studio. These two probably wouldn't have waited till UFC to go at it. Personal I hope Shamrock cleans Ortiz plow. My reason's is Tito doesn't show any respect to the fighters he beats. And for the UFC and any other events like it, I believe respect and sportsmanship have to be there for this sport to Grow. I think most Martial Artist and when I say MA I mean people who do Traditional MA, would like the UFC if there was some good sportsmanship and respect for one another. So go Ken kick the living S**T out of this gang banger, punk, shows no respect, Tito Ortiz. 
Bob   :asian:


----------



## Angus (Aug 31, 2002)

Ortiz is a very good fighter, but I don't like his attitude either. I think he needs to get his clock cleaned.

I hope Shamrock cleans the mat with him.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 31, 2002)

Yes Ortiz is a very good up and coming fighter but he has lots to learn. This fight will probably be a war. I have a feeling there going to be mayhem in the ring after the fight is over. One of them is going to celebrate and the other side is going to come in to defend. It's going to look like WWE Battle Royal. But this one is going to be REAL. I hope it doesn't happen this way. This will only hurt the sport. But each of these guys where (mainly Tito) what they where going to do to the other guy after they won. The fight is sometime in November on PPV.
Bob    :asian:


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

Ortiz is a good fighter but Ken is just as good

It will be a close fight but I do pick Ken by Submisson
He has the Experience but he can not underestamate Tito.

This will be a good fight I hope as good as
Tito vs Frank

Primo


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2002)

Tito has shown class in the ufc when he lost to frank he put on the frank shamrock t-shirt.  Ufc is also part entertainment don't forget the more heat you get on you the more fights and the more money you make.  If you don't think these guys show each other respect you are wrong.  It is not like a sparring contest they are going out there to fight and emotions run high but almost every ufc guy are cool outside the ring and they all respect each other since most of them have trained together at one time or another.
  Oh my pick Tito by judges decsion going to be a tuff 2 rounds for tito and he will come back and take the decision away from Shammy


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

Frank did beat his Respect out of Tito.

Tito is a Good fighter Who can beat anyone at any time.

I still pick Ken by leg Submisson.

He is goona beat Tito than go to the WWE
& whoop Angel fot steeling his finishing move
LoL ha ha ha
Have a good one my friend Jdenz.
    
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2002)

Lol Angle would kill him lol.  And he will lose lol like I said the computer knows. lol (inside joke)


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

Tito toady Angel Tomorow & Brock next week
Ken is in the ZONE  
  :asian:  Primo


----------



## Handsword (Oct 8, 2002)

What are the lengths of rounds these days in the UFC?  Here in Australia, I've only had access to the first 20 or so on video and from what I've noticed, the length of rounds keeps changing.

Would sure love to see the Ortiz vs Shamrock fight live!


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

5 min. 
5 rounds.

I like Pride rules better!


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2002)

5 rounds for 5 minutes is for title fights

3 rounds for 5 minutes is for regular fights


----------



## Handsword (Oct 8, 2002)

And what would upcoming fight classify as?


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

UFC fighting or MMA


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2002)

5 minutes five rounds title fight


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 21, 2002)

I've never seen a UFC live before so I've decided that I'm going get this fight, "borrow" my parents huge TV and lounge, drink too much and hope the fight almost goes the distance with a double knockout with 5 seconds remaining...


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

Should be a good show they are alot better on TV anyways


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey JDenz,

Has Tito ever been KO'd or beaten in UFC?

Thanks

Dean


----------



## JDenz (Oct 22, 2002)

yes he lost to guy metzger and frank  shamrock when they were with lions den btw guy still is there


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks!

Anyone seen the Sapp vs Minotauro fight.  Awesome!


----------



## JDenz (Oct 22, 2002)

Ya great fight


----------

